# Temperatura Mínima no mês de Novembro 2007



## Minho (2 Nov 2007 às 23:43)

No seguimento da anterior sondagem de Outubro e tal como foi pedido fica aberta a sondagem:

*Qual será a temperatura mínima mais baixa oficial registada em Portugal no próximo mês de Novembro?*


_A sondagem estará aberta até dia 9/11 _

Boa sorte!


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Nov 2007 às 01:03)

Boa noite a todos

Pelo caminhar da carruagem, vamos ter um Verão de S. Martinho prolongado. Daí que acredite que a mínima não vá abaixo dos -4ºC. De facto, os anticiclones estão anormalmente colocados, muito para norte, o facilita uma circulação feita mais a partir do  sul, na Península Ibérica.

Cump.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2007 às 08:33)

Eu votei na hipotese [<=-5ºC a >-4ºC], axo que Lamas de Mouro, e mais algumas terrinhas terao umas temperaturas desse genero


----------



## filipept (3 Nov 2007 às 08:55)

Eu também votei [<=-5ºC a >-4ºC]. Na votação anterior tinha votado no intervalo 0 a +3 e apenas fui traido por Lamas de Mouro , agora espero que seja Lamas de Mouro a dar a vitória


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2007 às 09:01)

Eu fui para o intervalo >= -4ºC e <- 3ºC


----------



## fsl (3 Nov 2007 às 09:49)

Eu votei no intervalo 

>= -5ºC e <- 4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 09:53)

Votei em >= -6ºC e <- 5ºC  e vai ser Lamas de Mouro


----------



## Brigantia (3 Nov 2007 às 15:01)

Eu votei =>-4ºC e <-3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2007 às 16:16)

Eu votei no intervalo de >= -5ºC e <- 4ºC


----------



## dpaes (3 Nov 2007 às 16:17)

Eu votei em
>= -5ºC e <- 4ºC

ahua


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2007 às 18:17)

Eu votei no intervalo:
>= -4ºC e <- 3ºC 

Penso que em Novembro as temperaturas minimas não devem ficar abaixo deste intervalo. Será que em Novembro já teremos alguma neve? Esperemos que sim...


----------



## Fil (5 Nov 2007 às 18:32)

Eu votei no intervalo >= -5ºC e <- 4ºC. Confio nas Penhas Douradas para chegar a esse valor, na 2º metade do mês.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2007 às 11:10)

O intervalo >= -3ºC e < -2ºC já foi atingido. Espero que ainda se consigam registar valores um pouco mais baixos. Votei, por isso, no intervalo >= -4ºC e <- 3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2007 às 11:24)

Votei no intervalo *>= -6ºC e <- 5ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2007 às 11:25)

É mais que obvio que vai ficar entre -6ºC e -5ºC  hoje já foi um cheirinho.

Mesmo assim acho que devia ter votado em inferior a -6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (8 Nov 2007 às 12:02)

Olá Pessoal

Votei, no intervalo >= -4ºC e <- 3ºC.
Cumprimentos


----------



## mocha (8 Nov 2007 às 14:30)

eu cá sou uma optimista votei na < - 6ºC


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2007 às 20:15)

Independentemente da temperatura minima de Novembro (ou nâo)  eu gostava era que houvesse nevadas


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2007 às 11:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro de 2007*

Quase 3ºC negativos em Chaves, um dos valores mais baixos da temporada.






Aqui em casa a mínima ficou em 2,5ºC.

Agora tenho algumas nuvens altas e 13,3ºC.


----------



## CMSAFF (10 Nov 2007 às 17:20)

Podes crer mas com esta amplitude térmica enorme em que se sai de casa com frio e ao meio-dia tem que se andar de t-shirt não me parece que hajam grandes nevões no território nacional, e a existirem pouco tempo dura a neve.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2007 às 17:24)

CMSAFF disse:


> Podes crer mas com esta amplitude térmica enorme em que se sai de casa com frio e ao meio-dia tem que se andar de t-shirt não me parece que hajam grandes nevões no território nacional, e a existirem pouco tempo dura a neve.



Bem vindo ao forum CMSAFF apresenta-te aqui http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/apresentacoes-121-47.html

Olha que a neve em Janeiro pode não ser apenas um sonho e este calor ainda ajuda mais a que o frio quando chegar seje bombástico


----------



## CMSAFF (10 Nov 2007 às 17:40)

querias mesmo dizer janeiro ou novembro?


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2007 às 17:43)

CMSAFF disse:


> querias mesmo dizer janeiro ou novembro?



Janeiro pois promete ser um mês gélido  mas as próximas semanas e Dezembro vão começar já apresentar alguma frescura e chuva tambem.


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 09:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro de 2007*

Quase -5ºC em Chaves e mais uma madrugada com inversão térmica.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 09:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro de 2007*



Dan disse:


> Quase -5ºC em Chaves e mais uma madrugada com inversão térmica.




Pois é e eu votei em -6ºC acho sexta-feira já terei a minha "vitória"


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 09:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro de 2007*



Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é e eu votei em -6ºC acho sexta-feira já terei a minha "vitória"



Eu já perdi, votei no intervalo -3ºC / -4ºC


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2007 às 09:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro de 2007*



Dan disse:


> Quase -5ºC em Chaves e mais uma madrugada com inversão térmica.



Com esta já fiquei fora de combate. Levem lá a taça


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2007 às 12:36)

Pela primeira vez tou a aguentar-me bem nestas sondagens 

Votei >= -6ºC e <- 5ºC e pelos vistos quase estivemos lá...

Força inversão térmica!!


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2007 às 12:50)

Ainda nao perdi mas foi por pouco  pois votei no intervalo >=-5ºC a <-4


----------



## Fil (11 Nov 2007 às 18:48)

Chaves está a bombar este mês!! Eu também votei no intervalo >=-5ºC a <-4ºC, mas a continuar assim acho que as mínimas vão descer abaixo dos -5ºC!


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2007 às 20:53)

Já fui eliminado votei em  -4ºC / -3ºC


----------



## mocha (12 Nov 2007 às 10:39)

acho k eu é k vou ganhar


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2007 às 22:28)

anticiclone disse:


> Já fui eliminado votei em  -4ºC / -3ºC



Eu também já não ganho esta votação, votei >=-4, <-3
Pelo menos espero que Bragança siga o exemplo de Chaves


----------



## CMSAFF (14 Nov 2007 às 23:33)

Já agora porque é que o INMG não tem uma estação na Torre? Sempre gostava de saber como é que a altitude influencia assim tanto (0.6ºC por cada 100m) a temperatura por comparação com a covilhã ou as Penhas Douradas.


----------



## Vince (15 Nov 2007 às 00:14)

CMSAFF disse:


> Já agora porque é que o INMG não tem uma estação na Torre?



Oi, vê este tópico onde se discutiu essa questão:
 Viagem à Serra da Estrela


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2007 às 16:19)

Mesmo que o IM tivesse lá uma estação, não seria na torre que se registariam as temperaturas mínimas mais baixas. Lá as mínimas mais baixas alcançam-se quando há advecção de ar frio.


----------



## CMSAFF (16 Nov 2007 às 17:05)

E isso seria................??


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 23:58)

mocha disse:


> eu cá sou uma optimista votei na < - 6ºC



Acho que vais ganhar isto


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 00:04)

Brigantia disse:


> Acho que vais ganhar isto



Mas ainda tens duvidas  ela ja está em 1º lugar


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 07:47)

Parabens Mocha 

Claro ai está eu disse que era Lamas de Mouro que ia vencer e venceu ai está com -9.6ºC





Ando a profetizar muita coisa 





Mas Parece que Trás dos Montes não fica atrás teve umas mínimas que são a primavera em Moscovo 

É Mirandela no seu melhor com -9.4ºC  mas com -9.6ºC ás 7h





Buhhh as Penhas Douradas apenas chegou aos 3.4ºC a cidade vencedora neste concelho foi Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com -5.7ºC





Nas Estremadura a cidade vencedora é Arouca com uns magnificos -5.0ºC





Na Grande Lisboa venceu Setúbal com 4.1ºC





No Alentejo venceu Alcácer do Sal com -0.7ºC





Na região das praias de Portugal a cidade vencedora foi Portimão com 5.6ºC

Conclusão viva o Norteeee que o centro e sul fica a invejar...

A cidade do Porto não se encontra aqui pois os dados de tal estação não estavam disponiveis.

---------------------------------------------------

Atenção: Ás 7h Mirandela registava -9.6ºC o mesmo que Lamas de Mouro mas ás 6h penso que temos um empate...porque afinal o que interessa é a mínima independentemente da hora em questão.


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2007 às 08:30)

Boa recolha Mário 

Que noite notável .... e é possível que alguma ou algumas dessas estações tenha baixado dos-10C durante algum tempo.

Quanto à Mocha ... bem, em cinco sondagens, já ganhou duas por KO.

- Se é sorte, deixa-me jogar ao Euromilhões contigo.
- Se é talento, temos que começar a ver com atenção o que diz a Mocha em vez de olhar para os modelos


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 08:51)

Boa recolha 

O mínimo absoluto de Mirandela é de -10,0ºC registado em Dezembro de 2001. Hoje voltou a ficar perto desse valor.


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2007 às 10:30)

Ja foi eliminado , mas nunca pensei que as temperaturas descem-se assim tanto -9,6ºC irra que frio..... mas ainda bem que desceu e assim que nos gostamos...


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2007 às 10:50)

Temperaturas impressionantes estava á espera de uma noite fria mas nunca pensei que quase chegassemos perto de -10ºC


----------



## nuno165 (17 Nov 2007 às 12:14)

boas.. tive uma minima de 4.8 em gondomar, bem fresquinho  

neste momento: 1020    10.5 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2007 às 12:36)

Parabéns Mocha, irra que aqui devido ao vento a mínima foi de 11.0ºC


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 13:01)

Parabéns Mocha 

Nem eu com todo o meu optimismo pensei que alguma vez se atingisse -9.6ºC


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2007 às 13:26)

pois, e tamos a falar de dados a horas certas, ninguem nos diz qual realmente a minima absoluta, certamente tera sido ainda mais baixa 
vou tentar descobrir os valores validados na 2a-feira


----------



## mocha (17 Nov 2007 às 13:26)

obrigado a todos eheheh, a seguir vou jogar no totoloto, no euromilhoes nao tenho tido grande sorte.
so queria uma prenda de compensação, um belo nevão pra portugal inteiro, era uma bela prenda de natal


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2007 às 15:41)

Tenho um ligeiro temor que esta tenha sido a noite mais fria do outono/inverno no norte do país... Espero estar enganado


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2007 às 15:48)

Fil disse:


> Tenho um ligeiro temor que esta tenha sido a noite mais fria do outono/inverno no norte do país... Espero estar enganado



Quando a esmola é muita, o pobre desconfia


----------



## nuno165 (18 Nov 2007 às 01:40)

boas.. hoje as minimas prometem..


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:43)

Nuno, em Bragança nem por isso! Mirandela e Miranda, sim senhor!!


----------



## nuno165 (18 Nov 2007 às 01:49)

aqui em gondomar ta mais frio que ontem, ontem tive uma minima de 4.8ºC, neste momento ta 3.2

em Lamas de Mouro  tao -6.3ºC lool em miranda -6.1ºC as 00h


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 01:50)

Em Mirandela -7.0ºC


----------



## nuno165 (18 Nov 2007 às 01:53)

hii ka medo!!lool


----------



## nuno165 (18 Nov 2007 às 01:56)

onde tiras-te essa informaçao?


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 02:01)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...nal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=11&tipoObs=temp


----------



## nuno165 (18 Nov 2007 às 02:04)

tinha passado por la para ver, mas n reparei é do sono..


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 02:07)

ehehehe! Eu tava expectante pq achava que Bragança ia bater os -7.7ºC de ontem, mas agora parece-me impossivel! Vou ficar à espera para ver os dados de Mirandela e Carrazeda, principalmente! 

(Tenho um feeling que Mirandela bate o registo de 2001)


----------



## nuno165 (18 Nov 2007 às 02:13)

humm. eu bem disse k hoje as minimas prometiam, bragança axo impossivel. carrazedo e mirandela vai  bombar hj..


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 02:26)

Apagão total do IM...devem ter congelado os termometros


----------



## nuno165 (18 Nov 2007 às 02:28)

congelou mesmo..


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 02:28)

Zamora (3h locais): -9ºC !!!


----------



## nuno165 (18 Nov 2007 às 02:33)

leiria as 00h; http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/obsHorarios.jsp  escolhe dps leiria


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2007 às 02:54)

Olá a todos,
Se possível evitem a linguagem abreviada/SMS, o Forum MeteoPT não é um telemóvel ou um chat, não tem restrições espaciais ou temporais. 
Aqui podem usar e abusar do espaço disponível, sem restrições de tempo ou de caracteres. A língua portuguesa agradece


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 02:58)

lol


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 07:44)

Ás 6h o cenário era este pelo país


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 08:38)

Ás 7h a estação de Mirandela pifa  ficando Carrazêda de Ansiães com a vitória de -9.9ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 09:34)

Ninguém consegue confirmar a temperatura de Mirandela às 07h? Creio que foi a mínima mais baixa, reparem: 
.Às 06h Mirandela estava com -9.8ºC e Carrazeda com -9.5ºC. 
.Às 07h a leitura de Mirandela foi à vida e Carrazeda registou -9.9ºC (mínima mais baixa das conhecidas). 
.Às 08h, Mirandela está com -9.6ºC e Carrazeda já "só" com -7.3ºC, atrás, inclusivamente, de Miranda do Douro (-9.3ºC) e Chaves (-9.0ºC), por exemplo.

Apesar de se ter concluído que a mínima foi de -9.9ºC em Carrazeda, estou em crer que Mirandela terá registado um valor inferior às 7h.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 09:48)

Bgc disse:


> Ninguém consegue confirmar a temperatura de Mirandela às 07h? Creio que foi a mínima mais baixa, reparem:
> .Às 06h Mirandela estava com -9.8ºC e Carrazeda com -9.5ºC.
> .Às 07h a leitura de Mirandela foi à vida e Carrazeda registou -9.9ºC (mínima mais baixa das conhecidas).
> .Às 08h, Mirandela está com -9.6ºC e Carrazeda já "só" com -7.3ºC, atrás, inclusivamente, de Miranda do Douro (-9.3ºC) e Chaves (-9.0ºC), por exemplo.
> ...



Quase de certeza, Mirandela voltou a registar um novo recorde. O anterior era de -10,0ºC em 22/12/2001.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 10:11)

Não há nenhuma maneira de confirmar isso?


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2007 às 10:18)

Bgc disse:


> Não há nenhuma maneira de confirmar isso?



Tendo sido quebrado algum mínimo absoluto, o IM provavelmente deve referir isso no seu próximo relatório do mês de Novembro.


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2007 às 10:23)

Bem se pode dizer que mirandela deu cabo do termómetro do inm. Deve ter sido o sítio mais frio da península. Em terras de espanha ficaram-se pelos -10.7 (mirandela deve ter ficado por aqui também), isto se tivermos em conta a rede oficial... Seria interessante cruzar as mínimas com a humidade do ar. Para esta latitude e não sendo a altitute importante foi uma geada e tanto brrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2007 às 10:26)

Ah grande Mirandela, famosa na região pelo seu verão escaldante, tornou-se por estes dias a cidade mais fria da zona


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 10:28)

Aposto nos -11ºC em Mirandela às 07h


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2007 às 10:36)

Bgc disse:


> Aposto nos -11ºC em Mirandela às 07h



Acho que não deve ter chegado a isso, talvez tenha ficado abaixo dos -10ºC. Vamos esperar pelo relatório mensal do IM, ou então a ver se o rozzo consegue saber de alguma coisa amanhã


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2007 às 12:34)

Bem isto não são valores totalmente validados penso eu, mas é o melhor que se arranja, cá vai o pódio: 

Sábado: 
1º-Mirandela (-9.9º) 
2º-Chaves e Lamas Mouro (-9.7º) 
3º-Miranda do Douro (-9.0º) 

Domingo: 
1º-Mirandela (-10.9º) 
2º-Miranda do Douro (-10.2º) 
3º-Carrazeda Ansiães (-9.9º)


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2007 às 13:36)

rozzo disse:


> Bem isto não são valores totalmente validados penso eu, mas é o melhor que se arranja, cá vai o pódio:
> 
> Sábado:
> 1º-Mirandela (-9.9º)
> ...



Obrigado pela informação


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2007 às 19:03)

E não é que Mirandela chegou mesmo aos -11ºC?  Creio ser o record absoluto da cidade. Para o período 1951-1980 a mínima absoluta lá era de -9,5ºC em Dezembro.


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2007 às 20:14)

rozzo disse:


> Bem isto não são valores totalmente validados penso eu, mas é o melhor que se arranja, cá vai o pódio:
> 
> Sábado:
> 1º-Mirandela (-9.9º)
> ...



Obrigado rozzo! 

Fica para a história sem dúvida!


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2007 às 20:26)

São valores muito significativos principalmente para um mês de Novembro. Muitas estações bateram os seus recordes do mês de Novembro e Mirandela estabeleceu um novo mínimo absoluto. O antigo mínimo absoluto de Mirandela era de -10,0ºC no dia 22/12/2001.


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2007 às 21:34)

Obrigado Brigantia, estava mesmo à espera dessa informação! Sabes se a mínima foi mesmo de -12,0ºC ou é arredondamento?

Essa estação do IPB está numa das melhores localizações da cidade para obter mínimas baixas, por isso se calhar também não é a localização ideal, mas eu (e todos nós) que gosto de registos extremos certamente preferia que o IM adaptasse essa estação para os seus registos oficiais na cidade em vez da actual


----------



## Brigantia (20 Nov 2007 às 21:37)

Fil disse:


> Obrigado Brigantia, estava mesmo à espera dessa informação! Sabes se a mínima foi mesmo de -12,0ºC ou é arredondamento?



Penso que não houve qualquer arredondamento mas quando puder confirmo isso.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2007 às 21:54)

Brigantia disse:


> Deixo aqui os registos efectuados pela estação do Instituto Politécnico de Bragança no dia 18 de Novembro de 2007.
> Mínima: *-12ºC*
> na relava: *-13ºC *
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (22 Nov 2007 às 15:04)

Como Está Novembro Em Portugal? Média Ou Abaixo.

Aqui Em S.joaquim Está Frio Para época.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 15:32)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Como Está Novembro Em Portugal? Média Ou Abaixo.
> 
> Aqui Em S.joaquim Está Frio Para época.



Começou muito quente, mas depois baixou bastante. A última semana apresentou valores bem baixos, pelo menos no norte do país. Aqui em Bragança já está um pouco abaixo da média, particularmente nas mínimas.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (22 Nov 2007 às 19:20)

Dan disse:


> Começou muito quente, mas depois baixou bastante. A última semana apresentou valores bem baixos, pelo menos no norte do país. Aqui em Bragança já está um pouco abaixo da média, particularmente nas mínimas.



VALEU.

BOA PARTE DA EUROPA COMEÇOU BEM O INVERNO.


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2007 às 20:18)

A estação do IM de Bragança ainda apresenta anomalia positiva de +0,7ºC. Eu tenho anomalia positiva de +0,3ºC em relação a essa estação, e estou num local mais frio. O resto do país também se encontra em anomalia positiva, excepto talvez alguns locais do norte. O inicio de mês foi mesmo muito quente.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2007 às 20:37)

Não fazia ideia que a ESA ainda tinha essas estações a funcionar, além da que tem no campus da escola.

Sabes qual foi a mínima em Gostei? E onde fica a Quinta do Poulão?

E já agora, o que queres dizer com termómetro das mínimas devidamente aferido? 

Obrigado pelos dados!


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2007 às 22:18)

Fil disse:


> Sabes qual foi a mínima em Gostei? E onde fica a Quinta do Poulão?



A quinta do Poulão fica nos lameiros (campos) atrás do Nerba.


----------



## mocha (30 Nov 2007 às 09:41)

ultimo dia do mês, já se sabe qual foi a minima do mês??
temos de começar a preparar a votação de Dezembro


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2007 às 21:07)

mocha disse:


> ultimo dia do mês, já se sabe qual foi a minima do mês??
> temos de começar a preparar a votação de Dezembro



O relatório do IM para este mês só sai lá para meados de Dezembro, mas já se sabe que foi bastante inferior a -6ºC e provavelmente serão os -10,9ºC de Mirandela, portanto és a única vitoriosa da votação deste mês


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2007 às 21:23)

Fil disse:


> O relatório do IM para este mês só sai lá para meados de Dezembro, mas já se sabe que foi bastante inferior a -6ºC e provavelmente serão os -10,9ºC de Mirandela, portanto és a única vitoriosa da votação deste mês



Olá, *Fil* !
Penso que a temperatura mínima do mês de Novembro foi de *- 11,0 ºC*, em Miranda do Douro, segundo as informações dadas por uma meteorologista do I.M.


----------

